# Question about Lye bought from Hardware



## foltzfamilyHS (Jun 22, 2009)

I just bought some Lye from a Hardware store that was listed to open clogged drains. It says that it is 100% Sodium Hydroxide. Is this safe to use for soap? It has no other ingredients. I'm just kind of iffy about it because it is listed as a drain opener. I would like to know soon so I can go buy the rest of my supplies. Thanks so much! Megan


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I used to buy Red Devil lye for making soap with the rest of the drain openers at the grocery store.

If it's 100% lye it's fine.

And it does work great on clogged drains too


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Sodium Hydroxide = Lye

It's just fine to use as it's the same thing.


----------



## BlsdMama (Dec 28, 2008)

What's the brand name if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

If it is Rooto brand then ...yep that's the stuff. I think it reads "100% lye drain cleaner" on the label and it comes in a white plastic container (1lb).

I always look for my lye in with the drain cleaners in the hardware stores. They are always found in the plumbing section. It is funny in quite a few hardware stores if you tell them you are looking for lye to make soap they know right away which one you should buy. We have all been educating them ...LOL


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

fransean said:


> If it is Rooto brand then ...yep that's the stuff. I think it reads "100% lye drain cleaner" on the label and it comes in a white plastic container (1lb).


That's the brand I use and purchase it by the case. It's the correct product for soap making.

RVcook


----------



## Jen21121 (Aug 2, 2009)

I live in Indianapolis as well and I'm having a terrible time finding lye! Where did you finally track it down?? I would really appreciate your response. Thanks! And good luck to both of us with our soap making!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Jen, up here it can be found at Menards. It's with all the other household cleaner stuff.


----------



## Jen21121 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you! I found it - Rooto! Made my first batch today. Here's hoping it turns out!

Appreciate all your help!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Jen, if you get semi serious about soap making, it might be a good idea to stock up everytime you can. Up here I have to go slow because too many bottles of lye purchased at once brings you under the scrutiny of the law. So everytime I'm in Menards I grab a bottle or two.


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

Any major city should have someplace that carries sodium hydroxide. Check out places that make biodiesel.

Madfarmer


----------

